# Imitation "Crab" Cake Recipe TNT



## Katie H (Apr 30, 2007)

As promised, here's the recipe for the crab cakes Buck and I had for dinner Saturday night:

KATIE’S IMITATION “CRAB” CAKES​ (Serves 4)​        12 oz. imitation crab, thawed if frozen
    ¾ cup fine, dry unseasoned bread crumbs
  ½ cup finely chopped onion
  3 Tbsp. finely chopped parsley
  ½ cup milk
  1 egg, lightly beaten
  1½ tsp. Worcestershire sauce
  1½ tsp. fresh lemon juice
  ¼ cup butter
  2 Tbsp. olive oil

  By hand or in a food processor, chop crab until broken up into medium to fine pieces, making sure it is uniform.

  Transfer chopped crab to a large bowl and add, bread crumbs, onion, parsley, milk, egg, Worcestershire sauce, and lemon juice.  Mix well using a spoon or your hands.

  Using a large ice cream scoop, form into 12 balls and place on a wax paper-lined tray or cookie sheet.  Flatten into patties, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for about 20 minutes.

  When ready to cook, melt butter in a large fry pan and add olive oil; swirl to combine.  Cook cakes 2 minutes on each side or until golden brown.  Transfer to a wire rack.  Serve warm.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is the whole thread we had on that item. Look for my recipe it's Yum.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/imitation-crab-meal-idea-25537.html?highlight=Imitation+%22Crab


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Katie, for posting your recipe - its a gotta try!


----------



## StirBlue (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Katie E.  I was a little worried about making it because my salmon cakes are always so heavy and dry.  I took note that your recipe calls for cooking 2 minutes per side.  Last night I was walking through the grocery store to the bottled water and looked to see what they are cooking in the deli.  Their crab cakes are lightly browned as you suggested.  This leaves them light and moist.  Now I am so excited about making them.  We buy a lot of the imitation crab and have always ate it as is out of the package as a snack.  Kinda burned out on that and the cold crab salad.  It is good to have a new recipe for a much loved food.


----------



## Half Baked (May 1, 2007)

Thank you Katie, I know my family will enjoy these, especially since jumbo lump crabmeat is about $28/lb right now.


----------



## StirBlue (May 2, 2007)

Katie E:  I made these crab cakes for dinner.  Your recipe needed nothing changed or added.  It would have made 12 except someone ate two from the bowl (LOL).  I cooked them in butter and evoo.  I did have to set a timer because I do not know how long two minutes is.  I was so surprised that they cooked that quickly.  
   The crab cakes were delicious and we enjoyed them.  This is a keeper recipe.  

(My heavy hand and hard head keeps wanting to put more bread crumbs, milk and an egg or two...etc ingredients.  But my taste buds say ignore the hand and the head and just make an extra batch of the good ones!)


----------



## Caine (May 3, 2007)

I don't understand. Would there need to be a difference in the recipe/cooking instructions if you use real crab instead of imitation? Other than replacing the fake crab with real crab, of course.


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2007)

I don't think so Caine. It is the same where I use it.


----------



## YT2095 (May 3, 2007)

well I love to make my own Fish cakes, so Crab would be cool too.
although I have to ask, What is "Imitation" Crab?
I`ve never heard of such a thing?


----------



## Katie H (May 3, 2007)

YT, "immitation" crab is usually a combination of pollack (a white fish), shellfish and "other" ingredients.  It's sold here in the seafood section of the grocery store.  We can also purchase "immitation" lobster.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2007)

Surimi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## StirBlue (May 3, 2007)

Katie E.: I have searched around but cannot find the sides for your meal.

As promised, here's the recipe for the crab cakes Buck and I had for dinner Saturday night.

Could you post them again on this thread or just give the link. Thanks.

As mentioned by Half Baked, crab can be very expensive and this recipe is affordable.


----------



## Katie H (May 3, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Katie E.: I have searched around but cannot find the sides for your meal.
> Could you post them again on this thread or just give the link. Thanks.
> As mentioned by Half Baked, crab can be very expensive and this recipe is affordable.



Actually, S'Blue, I didn't post any sides.  I just commented in the original thread that it was interesting that the subject of immitation crab came up the morning after we'd had them for dinner.  I don't remember what we had.  I think hash brown patties, but I don't recall what else.  Sometimes we have coleslaw with them, too.  Sorry I'm of no more help.


----------



## Aria (May 3, 2007)

Katie E, Thanks for the Crab Cakes Recipe.  It has been added to my collection.  Looking forward to trying it soon.  Thanks again, Aria


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 6, 2007)

It makes a decent filling for a hard roll or a salad just put a little celery and a tiny bit of onion some mayo S&P a drop of mustard and tabasco then put it on a hard roll.I dont look at it as crab but a seafood mix it's a bit sweet but works when thats all you can get.I love,love lump crab but I cant get it where I live.Im hoping to be able to order lump crab frozen or frozen and pastuerized in a can.


----------

